# rpm für SuSE



## marcoX (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo, ich weiss ... lästig bin ich!  

Aber ich versuch halt alles mögliche um viel zu erfahren.

Ich möchte gerne das kleine Spiel *LBreakout2*. Nun
suchte ich bei _rpmseek.com_ und wurde auch gefunden.
Nur ist da kein rpm für SuSE dabei (nur mdk, deb ect. ...), 
muss ich jetzt auf das Spiel verzichten?

Wie verhält sich denn die ganze Sache mit den rpm´s in
Bezug mit den Distributionen?

MfG
Marco


----------



## Vitei (27. Januar 2004)

Du kannst auch mal RPMs für andere Distributionen versuchen, meistens gehen sie auch. Mandrake ist mMn die SuSE-kompatibelste Distribution.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Januar 2004)

Meistens gibts auch noch source-rpm-Dateien zum Download bzw. die .tar.gz   Datei, in der die Quelle zum halbautomatischen install (nach Installationsanweisungen) vorhanden ist.


----------



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

jo, mit ner src.rpm oder ner tar.gz isses vielleicht ein bisschen schwieriger, aber du riskierst wenigstens kein inkonsistentes System....
Wenn allerdings Paketabhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt sind, wird es mitunter zu nem etwas heftigeren Gefussel, aber lohnen tut sichs mMn auf jeden Fall...

MfG


----------



## marcoX (28. Januar 2004)

ok, vielen Dank Euch allen!
Das Spiel Breakout hat mal funktioniert.

Werde das nächste mal ein scr.rpm probieren.   

Marco


----------

